
Reddit Traffic Has Been Dropping for a Year - stuartaxelowen
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/about/traffic/
======
jrockway
Maybe people are just tired of AskReddit, since people just repost the same
questions and answers over and over. (I got "top comment of the day" for an
original comment on AskReddit once. It's since been reposted a number of
times, and has also been the top comment of the day when posted by someone
else!)

If you look at the numbers for The_Donald, I think you'll find the traffic
numbers pretty good. Their brigading may have even changed the outcome of the
election!

~~~
mtgx
/r/politics has been a disaster, though. Filled with Russian-style Clinton PAC
paid trolls and incredibly biased and one-sided for such a "generic"
subreddit. At least we know what to expect from subreddits such as
/r/The_Donald, /r/Libertarian, or /r/SandersForPresident.

Perhaps it's time to get rid of the downvote button? Or come up with a better
algorithm. I don't think they've been working on improving their algorithms
for quite some time.

~~~
khass
It didn't work well for Digg when they removed the downvote button. Reddit
cannibalized most of their traffic when Digg V4 rolled out.

------
justintbassett
That's just askreddit

------
nugget
My sense is that the US election has been a major source of traffic for Reddit
(and Facebook, Twitter, etc). It will be interesting to see what happens after
tonight.

------
noobermin
Unique's are certainly down, but the altogether views are hard to tell.
Moreover, know that November hasn't ended which is why the bin is so low
there.

